# New kids on the Block (Pic Heavy)



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

.....and they're all boys....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww! Adorable!  ...but ALL boy?! Goodness!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How precious. We all love kidding season, even all the cute little boys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

Appreciate the pics! Super cute!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

But what handsome guys they are!  I love them! Looks like you have your hands full


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the last one. And the boy with that very exhausted look on her face with an udder :laugh: :laugh:    :lovey: What handsome lil' boys.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww...such precious little boys they are!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Super cute! Love them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.....thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the handsome boys :thumbup:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations, they are adorable! Mama looks tired!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mama was still in labor and she was NOT enjoying it :laugh:














































Nice udders and beautiful babies though.....


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice pictures. Adorable!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What great pics Randi! It must feel wonderful -- all your hard work paying off with gorgeous little ones! Congrats!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute little guys


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

She looks a lot like my doe Rosie   Poor momma. I feel their pain sometimes


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congrats! I can't believe they are all boys! But beautiful boys at that!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh, grabby hands at the first boy and the next to last. Gold and white is one of my favorites.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So cute!!!!!!  But ALL boys?!?! Wow! :shocked:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

HaHaHa--I should have brought them with me! I am in Seattle today. :greengrin:


----------



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

awwww soo cutee!!! i love them


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

congratulations.. beautiful little goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Mama was still in labor and she was NOT enjoying it


 :hug: :wink:


----------

